# 2.5 mini bow filter



## sticks (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a Aqueon 2.5 mini bow tank with the stock Mini Bow Quiet Flow Filter and Cartridge is the filter to strong for my beta? should I not run it or get a new filter?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

The filter is fine... your betta will get use to the flow and live very happy there. 
I suggest you keep the water level very close to the edge of the filter where the water comes out, the current wiill go sideways instead of down. 
If you want to avoid your betta's fins to get shredded by the filter you could cover it by using some aquarium sponge, craft mesh or a filter intake sponge. 
I use this one on my MiniBow 2.5 tanks:


----------



## sticks (Feb 13, 2011)

i think my betta is having a hard time with the curent the filter is making.


----------



## Amehzes (Jan 5, 2011)

Mine is too, but I havent figured out a good way to baffle it yet...


----------



## sticks (Feb 13, 2011)

let me know if you come up with a something.


----------



## Opiomorphus (Jan 30, 2011)

*Baffle*

I don't remember the exact type, but I'll check when I get home. Fluval makes a type of filter sponge that's white and comes in long rectangles. I just cut part of it off and stuff it into the filter outlet. I have two tanks set up this way. Just leave part of the filter outlet unobstructed so the filter doesn't overflow, if that makes sense. Basically, find a sponge that will fit and stuff it into the outlet, but not too tightly. My water is almost completely still on the surface but tons of filtration going on. :-D

I can show pics later if anyone's interested. I can take pics when I get home.


----------



## Veronica (Jan 31, 2011)

Would love to see pix Opiomorphous.... I can already tell I will have a challenge rubber banding a sponge over our filter set up.


----------



## Opiomorphus (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah, I tried it. Unless you have a very big rubber band... and even then, it probably wouldn't be that secure. This one just happens to be the best solution I've found for now. It works well but it's finnicky, sometimes the sponge falls out. And it always falls out when changing the water. But yeah, hope it helps!


----------



## Opiomorphus (Jan 30, 2011)

*Pics!*


















Here you go! Pics of my baffling solution in action. And a general pic of my new tank.


----------



## Opiomorphus (Jan 30, 2011)

I used the Fluval foam cartridge for Fluval 204/205 filters. Here's a link:

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_viewi..._campaign=mdcseshopzilla2&utm_content=HG10222

But I'm sure any old cartridge would do. :-D


----------



## Veronica (Jan 31, 2011)

Aaah, I see. Getting one today. He does seem to enjoy 'surfing' the flow sometimes but Mom in me is thinking he'll just wear himself out so baffling plans continueon.


----------



## Opiomorphus (Jan 30, 2011)

*Compromise*

As a compromise, you don't have to baffle the whole thing. Personally, to keep the top of the water from getting scummy, I leave a little part pointing towards the back just barely uncovered. Like half of an inch of the outlet isn't baffled. This creates a small current that will leave most of the surface peaceful, but give a little surfing spot. You can leave the half inch unbaffled in the front if you like to see him surf.


----------

